# Anybody else try the Pink Solution?



## Liz906 (Nov 16, 2006)

A while ago I bought this stuff called the Pink Solution becuase the sales guy at Costco made it look so great. It basically replaces ALL your other cleaners, you can use it to clean just about everything (although I mainly use to wipe things down like counters and floors or in the tub). The big draw is that it's purely natural, I saw the guy eat the stuff!! I'm always scared my cat will get sick if I use strong chemicals around the home so I thought I would give it a try. I find that it works pretty good but just wondering if anyone else has tried and want to know what you think of it. Thanks!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never tried it but it sounds interesting. What are the ingredients?


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ummm...I don't know - I don't always buy those "all-natural" products. I just don't think they can be all that effective, and that they're highly overrated


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never heard of it either.

Yeah, i'd like to know the ingredients, too.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

Never heard of it, but would love to know more... Especially ingredients wise.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

There was some guy who was trying to sell this to my mom at one time. He was talking about all the great benefits, and he pulled out the sprayer, and licked the end! I thought, "oh man, he's going to be in the hospital later!" LOL!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 19, 2006)

I always worry about my cat getting sick too. This product sounds great!


----------



## Liz906 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got this info off their site pinksolution.ca, its made of organic, biodegradable, non-toxic sea algin, seaweed, or giant kelp...its basically seaweed enzymne. I'm still using it and it seems to work pretty good. Does not clean glass as easily as windex but it does do the job without making my skin dry out.


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## babybeef (Aug 27, 2008)

I have been using it for a few years now and won't change anytime soon. At first I only used it for surface cleaning, but now it has replaced 99% of my cleaning products! I mix an extra heavy mixture with essential oils for wonderful laundry detergent, Tea Tree oil for kitchen mix....BUT the best part is the money I save!!!! We are talking HUNDREDS of dollars per year!!!! If you want, email me and I can share some ideas with you.


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

Never heard of it.. Our cat is so pickey he wouldn't touch any cleaning fluids.. Unles they smelled and tasted like tuna.. And we hace a elderly dog. So we need a lot of chlorinated cleaners to disinfect the mess she makes.. And stuff with amonia to cut baked on grease...


----------



## BlondeNess (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow that sounds really cool I have been looking for a cleaner like that! I will have to check for it next time I'm at Costco.


----------



## Pink bullshit (Feb 28, 2013)

100% guarantee is bullshit. He wont give the money back the owner if not nice.The stuff is messy and hard to use and it stains stuff. Makes your floors look like crap and stricky. Anyone else have a problem with this stuff? Don't be fooled.we had a bucket and use a bit at first but what a hassle and a scam. Don't be fools by their gimmicks Ladies


----------



## Ashley Klassen (Mar 1, 2013)

Ingredients are Vegetable Tallow, Soda Ash, Coconut Oil, and water; the Laundry Bar also includes Borax.  All natural ingredients that have been used and proven for centuries. Most likely your great grandparents and ancestors used every one of those. It is very easy to research and find the scientific studies on these natural elements.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 10, 2013)

oh thats nice.....


----------



## hardystella (Jun 21, 2013)

Pink Solution is a organic compound cleaner, which when blended with water, emulsifies dirt, oil and dirt, and regenerates completes to their organic state.


----------



## cns1201 (Nov 7, 2013)

I will have to agree with this response. We have a bucket of this at work and it is a pain to work with. It did a horrible job in the bathroom and did not even look clean once done. I did try it in a bucket of water for the floor and was really not impressed. I have since discovered a product called ZU and it works great especially the hard surface cleaner. All the ingredients are listed on every bottle which is great and environmentally friendly too.


----------



## notpinkbullshit (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually, this stuff works great. If it leaves a surface looking "murky", you haven't diluted it enough or did not dilute it properly. YOU MUST dilute according to directions - melt it like butter (don't boil) and dilute in HOT water (not boiling). If you are doing something that needs to be shiny (think mirrors and countertops) use the light solution. Everything else - use the heavy mix. And for stubborn stuff use straight from the bucket and leave it alone for about 20 mins to work it's magic. 

And no, it's not pink. It used to be decades ago and they never changed the name!


----------

